
Scalable 10 Gbps TCP/IP Stack Architecture for Reconfigurable Hardware (2015) [pdf] - octosphere
http://davidsidler.ch/files/fccm2015-tcpip.pdf
======
praseodym
From the article: “full 10 Gbps throughput full-duplex while supporting 10,000
sessions”

Doesn’t sound too impressive if you consider that Netflix has been doing
10-40Gbps with 10,000-40,000 sessions on commodity hardware [1] and is already
doing 100Gbps as well [2].

[1]
[https://openconnect.netflix.com/publications/asiabsd_tls_imp...](https://openconnect.netflix.com/publications/asiabsd_tls_improved.pdf)
[2] [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/serving-100-gbps-from-
an...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/serving-100-gbps-from-an-open-
connect-appliance-cdb51dda3b99)

~~~
wmf
This might be useful if you're implementing an app in the FPGA as well; having
the NIC, TCP/IP stack, and app in the same FPGA eliminates PCIe latency. But
besides HFT it's hard to find uses for this type of thing.

~~~
tempotemporary
Quote from article:

> This way, a network-attached FPGA on ingress and egress to a CPU

> can accelerate functions such as encryption, compression,

> memcached and many others in addition to running the

> complete network stack.

